# He's TESTING me....all day long!



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

So Jackson turned 8 months old on the 5th of January, and he has started testing me within the past month or two, and I am not sure the best way to go about this!

I remember this summer, we were at the dog park. There was a guy there with his GSD, and he asked if he started testing me yet, and to be honest I didn't know what the heck he was talking about. I have had 2 puppies before Jackson, and didn't remember such thing! Well, let me tell you, I now know exactly what he was talking about!

For instance, the dogs are not allowed in our living room. If I catch him sneaking in, I tell him "out" which is a command he knows, and he stops and looks at me for a few seconds. I have to stare at him, and if I break a stare, he will ignore me! After about 3 seconds of the stare down he does as he's told! He also does this day to day with other commands such as if I tell him to lay down, or whatever. He looks at me for a few seconds, and then after he realizes I'm serious, he goes and does it. It's never a quick process. He also does this with my husband, but he seems to take him a little more seriously. I know dogs have to learn their place, that they are the dogs, and not people. He is dominate over Arlo. Not sure if he's testing his place with us? Probably. :laugh:

HELP! I am trying to practice NILIF with him, and have started practicing it heavily in the past month. He never gets anything without earning it. I have been putting him on short timeouts when he gets out of line and ignores me. Is this even going to work? I am not sure what to do or what is best effective? Do timeouts even work for dogs??? And HOW LONG does this testing phase last :help:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

+1 Jake is a PITA right now at 11 months....OMG!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Coincidentally, this is the age where they start getting dumped in shelters. Most GSDs that end up in our rescue are 8 months to 2 years.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hehe Brodys doing the same thing


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Coincidentally, this is the age where they start getting dumped in shelters. Most GSDs that end up in our rescue are 8 months to 2 years.


Well, that's too bad.

I am not sure if you think that is what I am going to do with my dog?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh man, well does anybody have any suggestions? Clearly we all are having "problems," lol!


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

I said this in another post lol

Dogs take men more serious than women, my gsd listens to me and obeys every command stare or no stare , I could walk him off the lead no problem and he would walk beside me........... but my girlfriend , the dog take the hand out of her and doesn't listen at all and it bites the lead when she walks it, and it also pulls all the time.

Show him who is boss, simple.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

PupperLove said:


> Well, that's too bad.
> 
> I am not sure if you think that is what I am going to do with my dog?



Oh no, of course not! You seem like a great owner who really cares about your dog. Just thought it was an interesting fact. My last three fosters were between 7 and 14 months of age and they were all holy terrors, so I can commiserate with you. I'm sure when my pup is around that age I'll be reminding myself of this fact again. Like when my dad used to say, "I brought you into this world; I can take you out and make another one that looks just like you!"


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

How is the *best* was to show him who's boss without being harsh? I thought that practicing NILIF was a good way to do that, but maybe not? I want to build a good, strong relationship with him, but I want to be taken seriously! Or is this just an age thing? He's still very much a puppy, that's for sure!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Just keep making them obey the command you are giving- they grow out of it if you don't slack off and ignore the stubbornness. When Zoe went through her butt head stage and she's not fully out of it yet I made it point to up my training with her, used her favorite foods and toys only, and gave the command ONCE. If she didn't listen I invaded her space with my body but never touched her- just leaned into her so she was uncomfortable. When she finally listen I stepped back and gave her a treat. Now when she hesitates all I have to do is begin to walk towards her and she obey's knowing I'm going to stand an inch away from her looking at her until she listens....they don't like that


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Oh no, of course not! You seem like a great owner who really cares about your dog. Just thought it was an interesting fact. My last three fosters were between 7 and 14 months of age and they were all holy terrors, so I can commiserate with you. I'm sure when my pup is around that age I'll be reminding myself of this fact again. Like when my dad used to say, "I brought you into this world; I can take you out and make another one that looks just like you!"


Oh, ok! It _is_ an interesting fact...but believeable. I can see how someone who's unexperienced as a whole with pets and hasn't thought through dog ownership could easily give up. It's frustrating, sometimes a bit funny, and challenging, that's for sure. I know we can get past it, I'm just not sure the best way about it??

LOL @ the quote from your dad!!!! That's pretty funny.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

My advice...smile and just hang in there. Zoe just had her first birthday...her energy level is through the roof! Like...not normal. If she were a child, she would be on ADHD medication. She gets plenty of exercise and attention...it's just a phase...the teenage years...I hope!!! But I feel your pain- these last few weeks have been ****. She has a dog her size (and her age) to play with and it has been out of control. We are fostering a male GSD and they are fire and gasoline. I know they love each other and love to play...but I fear our house may fall down LOL! So just be glad that you don't have TWO    Our next foster will be more elderly.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Tara said:


> Dogs take men more serious than women


Maybe in your house, for sure not in mine. 



PupperLove said:


> How is the *best* was to show him who's boss without being harsh? I thought that practicing NILIF was a good way to do that, but maybe not?


It is. Assuming you have a strong foundation of teaching the rules in puppyhood (which it sounds like you do) just keep reinforcing the rules. You don't have to be mean or abusive, just don't let him break or even bend the rules. For example, when you told him "out," and he didn't comply, don't indulge him in a staring match. Give him 2 or 3 seconds to obey you, then get up and drag his puppy butt by the collar back to wherever he's supposed to be. Do this with everything. Tell him, give him a couple of seconds, and then enforce. At this stage, don't ever give a command that you can't enforce.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Just keep making them obey the command you are giving- they grow out of it if you don't slack off and ignore the stubbornness. When Zoe went through her butt head stage and she's not fully out of it yet I made it point to up my training with her, used her favorite foods and toys only, and gave the command ONCE. If she didn't listen I invaded her space with my body but never touched her- just leaned into her so she was uncomfortable. When she finally listen I stepped back and gave her a treat. Now when she hesitates all I have to do is begin to walk towards her and she obey's knowing I'm going to stand an inch away from her looking at her until she listens....they don't like that


Thanks for the advice. I tend to repeat, repeat, repeat, the command until he does it. He's EXTREMLEY food driven, and I train with kibble so that makes it easy. He also has a new favorite toy, the tennis ball!

What I usually do, is that if I have to tell him something over and over and over, I mean like 5x (for instance, the other day he was barking and snapping at a pillow he wanted that my BIL was holding) I put him on timeout in his crate. He knows that if im coming towards him, that means timeout, and he THEN listens to me. And that's a problem! I don't think I should have to get off my butt and go after him for him to obey!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

PupperLove said:


> don't think I should have to get off my butt and go after him for him to obey!


Unfortunately at this age you do. Give the command once and then enforce. Otherwise he'll learn that you don't *really* mean it.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Maybe in your house, for sure not in mine.
> 
> 
> It is. Assuming you have a strong foundation of teaching the rules in puppyhood (which it sounds like you do) just keep reinforcing the rules. You don't have to be mean or abusive, just don't let him break or even bend the rules. For example, when you told him "out," and he didn't comply, don't indulge him in a staring match. Give him 2 or 3 seconds to obey you, then get up and drag his puppy butt by the collar back to wherever he's supposed to be. Do this with everything. Tell him, give him a couple of seconds, and then enforce. At this stage, don't ever give a command that you can't enforce.


Thanks Emoore. He definately knows the rules. He knows that Arlo is another dog, myself, husband, and son are the humans and he needs to listen to us. He will even do commands from my three year old which I like to see. He knows what he is allowed to do and what he isn't. But MAN does he push the rules!!! 

Your advice not to give a command I can't enforce is good...I'm now thinking of it this way...if he's across the room and I can't catch him or lead him out, maybe that's NOT a good time to command him out? Because my way obviously isn't working!! Good point.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Unfortunately at this age you do. Give the command once and then enforce. Otherwise he'll learn that you don't *really* mean it.


See? This breed really is too smart for it's own good! lol. I love them though....but that's exactly what appears to be happening.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Maybe in your house, for sure not in mine.


 
Same here. Zoe thinks...wait...KNOWS my husband is all fun and games...me on the other hand...I'm the enforcer 

It depends on your personality and the way you present yourself to your dog...not your sex.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

This is a great thread. Niko started doing the same thing a few months ago. I give a command and receive a blank stare.... I'm really hoping he grows out of it soon! We are doing as has been suggested, always enforcing our rules and doing NILIF. Can't wait until this phase is over.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I LOVE this thread because I know I am not alone....


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Oh you guys are not alone thats for sure. Lakota just turned 1 and oh boy is she testing me. I also am labeled the "enforser" by my fun and games hubby. 
I also noticed my new petsitter repeated "sit, sit, sit" I don't want to offend her but I only give commands once, commands are not optional. 
Same for "come" if I can't enforse it I will not call her to come to me unless she's headed right for me. 
Thats ok, we go back to classes next weekend and hopefully I will be able to resume our daily hikes. I know she's bored. Thats ok, enjoy being a pup for a while, we nicknamed her "Miss Chievous". I've been slacking since the snowfall and now its too icy.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I just can't believe how many of us are going through this! It's obviously a GSD thing...I hope the advice keeps coming. Today I am starting with giving the command only once. We'll see how this goes


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

I must have a screw loose because I actually enjoyed when the dog would test me! It's like it gives me more to do - break that defiance... LOL
I think I like it because it makes me know that they are still thinking. I can say for sure that it's a phase and it will go away as long as you address it and make sure the dog knows you mean business. Consistency is key. A lot of people tend to get relaxed when their dogs are bigger and afford more leniency than otherwise. I was guilty of that myself for awhile and had a very hairy couch as a result...  Good luck to you! I'm sure it will work out fine.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Kokoda went through a bad phase at about 11 months and an even worse one at 16 months! I thought I was going to lose my mind, and that she would never behave  Make sure you stick to your guns - it will pass! She got way more exercise, since the only way that I could have 10 minutes was to knock her out, lots of NILF and as so many previous posters said, give them a couple of seconds to obey the first command and then make it happen. One thing to remember with that is to never give a command that you can't enforce!

One ray of hope for you all, after I got through each bratty phase we had some big breakthroughs in behavior! After the first, her drives went through the roof, which made training much more fun as well as easier; and after the second she became much more trustworthy - went from being in her crate anytime I left the house, to being left out all the time right after.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I can see through this, I know he's going to turn out to be a great dog. He's made leaps so far, I'm excited to see the next steps he takes! I am SO glad to hear this is a phase, I was lurking on a rottie forum and I have seen comments such as rotties tend to ALWAYS test throughout their lives and need persistent owners....I was thinking "I hope GSDs grow out of this!!" This is good to hear....


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine went through it too. Actually, she is still going through it to some extent at 18 months. My breeder warned me that most GSDs are brats as teenagers but like most teenagers they mature and don't need to test you any more. She also admitted that she just plain doesn't like them much during this period but once they grow out of it they are great dogs and worth the difficult times. I am finding that to hold true for my dog. She was a real brat!


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

Our breeder recommended waiting for 15 months until spaying. She said the first heat cycle will be trying and our sweet little pup will turn into a raving B*tch.. LOL It was funny to hear the breeder say that. I expect some serious testing at that stage! Can't wait! (sarcasm).. lol


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

So at 19 months is Niko nearing the end of this stage? Please?


----------

